# Just a girl in need of a little help choosing a high-end watch x



## Mia123 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm new to this kind of thing and looking for a little help and advice choosing a nice high-end watch to treat myself to.

My budget is between £6,000-£10,000 GBP and I would really like to purchase a quality time piece that I can wear everyday.

A bit of background info on my look: 
I'm in my early-mid twenties and have a youngish/modern style I guess. I'm a model by profession, of petite build and have dark hair. My wrist is quite slim, approx 4-5 inches I think. 

I'm open to all suggestions, my only requirements are that it is an mechanical/automatic and not too dainty. I really liked how the Rolex Submariner looked on Cameron Diaz in the movie 'Knight & Day' even though I've been told it's a man's watch lol.

Anyway, thank you for your time and I hope you don't mind helping me out with this 

Mia
x


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

JLC Reverso Ladies.


----------



## Mia123 (Dec 4, 2011)

stuffler said:


> JLC Reverso Ladies.


Thank you Mike. I'll google it now and see how it looks 

I have been told that the Harrods store in London stocks most of the high-end brands so once I have a small list I'll go and try some on.

Thanks again x


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

You have to give us more to go on otherwise you only get what is our own favorit 
what do you what from your watch and what style are you after and do you like ?
what do you want your watch to show to people you meet ?
are you after a watch in steel,gold with or without stones.

I'm a JLC fan in the high-end so I'm thinking 
sporty. a lady JLC master Compressor
dress. a clean lady JLC reverso 

I would also look at VC maybe a Overseas in steel
no one without watch knowhow will know that you have a watch made from one of the best,they are also the oldest brand in the world.

I also think a Rolex diver or a Daytona (steel or gold) looks very good on a women wrist 
but they are not high-end.

So you see as with all fashion there is just so many ways to go
you cut also with your money buy two watches ?


----------



## danwealth (Oct 17, 2008)

I would suggest this... A high-end automatic watch with complications.

Blancpain Leman ladies collection


----------



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

Mia123 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new to this kind of thing and looking for a little help and advice choosing a nice high-end watch to treat myself to.
> 
> ...


Hi Mia,

welcome to WUS!  It's nice to see a young woman actually interested in a mechanical watch. Brava! :-!

I'm into fashion (formerly professionally) myself but I must say that those big watches on a tender wrist just don't do it for me. The Submariner is a 40x12mm watch and not only would it look strange on a small girl's wrist but I am quite sure you'd find it overall too heavy and uncomfortable.

While I was still living in Paris I saw quite a few models sporting Rolex Air King or Rolex Date (not Datejust) watches. They were 34mm in size and looked just right. So this is about the size I'd suggest you start looking at.

I particularly liked the copper dials and the blue dials:
















The nice thing is that these are well within budget. You can also get a pleather of leather straps to go with them. This way you can vary the look. ABP in Paris makes fantastic custom straps which you can design yourself down to the color of the thread.

Then there is the Yachtmaster. It is rare to see a woman with a Yachtmaster. I'd be immediately awed if I saw a beautiful woman who wears a Yachtmaster. Clearly not a quotidian choice. The bezel inlay and dial are made of platinum. It's 35mm in diameter and costs almost twice what the two models above cost. With its greyish color scheme it is very easy to combine. And there is also a steel gold version allowing you to combine both gold and silver jewelry. So you still get a certain masculine vibe from it which can be quite sexy but it won't look out of place.









One of the most iconic watches is the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, a very dressy all steel watch. The normal men's size is 39mm and will not fit a wrist like yours because of the case geometry. There is, however, a smaller 36mm version that could work. It is quite rare and I am not sure if they still make it but it's worth looking up. Voila a link: Audemars Piguet 14790 Royal Oak watch, Audemars Piguet watch, Audemars Piguet timepiece

And a pic:







The picture shows the ref 15300, which is the 39mm version.

There are 33mm versions for women but they are all quartz and you don't want that, I understand.

The Vacheron Constantion Overseas will be too big at 42mm or too quartz in the smaller versions.

The JLC Reverso is a standard choice. But be advised that a rectangular watch doesn't look great on every wrist so you should definitely try that out before. The ladies watches are also all handwind or quartz. Do you want to wind the watch every day? Or do you prefer an auto? I think that especially if you actually do wear it every day it is nice to have an auto.

You could also look at the new ladies models with the fantastic 8502 movement by Omega. Not sure if those are your style but a steel-gold version, possibly with diamonds would be squarely in that price range. I really like the Aquaterra series but there are others available with more extravagant case shapes. Here a pic of the Aquaterra:








In general for an everyday watch steel is the way to go. It won't scratch as easily as gold and won't attract as much attention. Though I don't think that will be easy to avoid anyway, if you are the woman in your avatar. In which case the gold wouldn't matter. ;-) Also rather go with a metal bracelet watch than one on a leather strap. The leather strap will wear fairly fast (12-18 months) if worn every day and doesn't take kindly to moisture.

Now if you do want a watch which has the coolness factor of the Sub that Cameron Diaz sports, I suggest a Rolex Explorer 1 in the 36mm size. In my eyes it is one of the most gorgeous watches ever designed. Here is a pic and a link to the thread I borrowed it from:









http://rolex.watchprosite.com/?show=nblog.post&ti=406036

I tried this on my girlfriend who has a wrist and built of your size (161cm, size 2P) with very slim wrists. We both thought it was rather too big, but if you like a little masculine flair and don't mind this size, then it should be good. And if you are a model you are probably taller than 161 so that also makes a difference. If you wanted to make it more exclusive, there is a firm in London that makes these watches black by PVD coating. It will look something like this then:









A bit too "would-be" for my taste.

Another legendary watch and also a Gerald Genta design like the Royal Oak is the Pasha by Cartier. It comes in numerous versions. This is the 35mm auto version with a second time zone allowing you to keep track easily of time where your friends or family live:








I like this because it is clearly less pedestrian than the Tank and Santos models one usually sees.

One more note. Many women like to wear their watches loose like a bracelet. This will do three things. It will make it more likely that you damage the watch by smashing it into something, it will wear the bracelet faster and it will not provide as efficient auto winding for the movement. There's nothing wrong with wearing the bracelet loose as long as you know about the disadvantages of it.

I am fully aware my suggestions don't go to the edge of your price limit. It is easy to reach the edge by adding gold and diamonds. But, fortunately, for a good everyday watch in steel $5-6k is about the going rate. USD15000 (=GBP10k) does NOT give you a better watch. The movement will still be the same or it will even be quartz because there is only so much one can do in the limited space of a ladies watch and women are normally more inclined to look at the fashion aspect than at the movement aspect of their watches. That's why manufacturers don't put much effort into great mechanics for their ladies models. Rolex and Omega are really your best bets if you want auto and JLC is your best bet if you want hand-wind.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Cartier Pasha is a good recommendation. My wife got the Big Date version (mid size):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/came-home-today-pre-owned-cartier-my-wife-594583.html

Quite an eye catcher on her small wrist.


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll third the JLC recommendation, the Master Compressor for women houses an excellent movement (unlike many women's watches) and fits both your budget and imagined look. The reverso is excellent but perhaps consider the Squadra line instead of the traditional reverso for a fresher look.
Rolexs are not a bad idea either, but they're still pretty common (even for a high end women's watch)
Another good option would be the Zenith star series, but I think it's a bit tacky and for 6-10 you can do better than that.



Mia123 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new to this kind of thing and looking for a little help and advice choosing a nice high-end watch to treat myself to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

All of the choices above are good! 
Although not "high-end" in the true sense, I'd suggest looking at the Breitling Galactic 32:









cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Evar (Nov 29, 2011)

A Panerai could look good if you are in to that sort of thing.


----------



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

Evar said:


> A Panerai could look good if you are in to that sort of thing.


Are they making women's Panerai now? If not the Panerai will look ridiculous on a slim wrist. It will have massive lug overhang and she won't even be able to get a good fit. It will be horribly uncomfortable. Trust me on that. I tried out my Panerai on my GF's wrist just for laughs. Well, it was so absurd, it wasn't even funny.

Spit, I thought of the Breitling, too, but I do think Mia is looking for something more exclusive given the price range and her profession. But I agree it would be a good watch.

I do like the Master Compressor Ladies suggestion. These might already be a tad big being in the 35-38mm category but worth a try if she likes a look, because as you say the movement would be good and JLC has excellent prestige. It's also not as common as Rolex.

Mia, what says ye?


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Evar said:


> A Panerai could look good if you are in to that sort of thing.


Saw these photos from another watch forum:


















Oversized watches on certain ladies don't look too bad.


----------



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

Exactly what I said. Looks terrible. The girls are very pretty but don't let your male mind be clouded by that. These watches don't look good on them and they don't flatter the girls, either. You can also see that the one with the cigar doesn't get a good fit on it. And the clasp on the first one would make a decent belt buckle. LOL!

Still, thanks for posting the pics. 

And I love women who can share a good cigar with me.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Watchalex said:


> Exactly what I said. Looks terrible. The girls are very pretty but don't let your male mind be clouded by that. These watches don't look good on them and they don't flatter the girls, either. You can also see that the one with the cigar doesn't get a good fit on it. And the clasp on the first one would make a decent belt buckle. LOL!
> 
> Still, thanks for posting the pics.
> 
> And I love women who can share a good cigar with me.


I agree,,oversized just does not look good on a woman's wrist.Anyone really looking at the wrist???hehe


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

Personally, i think a lady looks good with a Panerai. And, being a model, you don't have to get a watch that's too professional. 

If that's not your cup of tea, however, i would suggest going for Cartier. Their Pasha or Santos or really any model seems perfect for someone of your profile. 

My gal's also in the fashion industry, so her collection might give you some ideas.


----------



## Wolfwy (Mar 11, 2009)

If the preference for a submariner is any indication, I would say that the JLC Master Compressor Ladies would be a good starting point. I'd also suggest a Carter Ballon Bleu, perhaps the midsize version or, if you're looking for a square case - a Cartier Santos. In my opinion the Santos gives off a masculine vibe with the bezel and exposed screws, which may be what you're interested in. That said, the Cartier watches don't have the same level of "refinement" as the JLC (e.g., movement).


----------



## PeGe (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm actually looking for something for my wife at the moment, one that I thought was quite nice was this
the Breguet Classique Automatic


----------



## PeGe (Jun 3, 2007)

...or maybe something a little more sporty like the
Blancpain Leman Flyback Chronograph 34mm


----------



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

BP would be a great everyday watch. Good choice, PeGE.  The Breguet otoh is a beautiful watch for the evening but to wear everyday a tad fragile, I suppose.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Girard-Perregaux 1966 ladies collection
Zenith Ultra Thin Moonphase
JLC Reverso and other ladies ranges
Many options from Cartier ...

If you'd prefer a larger watch, mid-size ranges from Omega, Rolex and IWC.


----------



## cv711 (Nov 4, 2011)

A good friend of mine ways a Daytona and it suits her quite well. I've seen other women wearing Daytonas too but usually the 'blingy' all gold models which aren't exactly discrete. 

My girlfriend wears a Cartier Santos 100, a bit below your taste but a very elegant watch nonetheless. I recently got myself a GMT II Ceramic, perhaps you should look at that. 

With regards to the JLC Reverso, a beautiful timepiece, a Squadra would look really good, I like the 'bulkier' look. The JLC boutique in Harrods is pretty unimpressive if you ask me, go to JLC on Bond Street; they have a far better selection.


----------



## Mia123 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all. Thank you for all your great replies. Lots of help here  xx

My favourites suggested would be the Explorer and the platinum Yachtmaster posted by Watchalex. 

I also really like the Audemars Piguet and really like the Breitling suggested by Spit161.

The oversized Panerai looks OK but I'd have to try that one on my wrist to know for sure if size suits me or not.

I would say I'm more into the sportier designs and don't really want too much bling (no diamonds lol). The aviation and diver themes are working for me at the moment...

Here is my list to try on (in store) so far:

Rolex Explorer
Rolex Yachtmaster (One of faves)
Breitling Galactic
Breitling Navitimer (One of faves)
Blancpain Leman Flyback Chronograph
Audemars Piguet Royal Oak (One of faves)

I don't care much for people recognising the brand or knowing it was pricey. It's more about me having something special I can appreciate and enjoy everyday.

Please feel free to suggest any others to add to my list above 

Thanks guys

xx


----------



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Mia,

that is a good list already. Should make for a fun day or two of watch shopping in London.  Glad you liked my suggestions. As I said, the Royal Oak also exists in a smaller version. The 39mm men's size will probably not sit well on the wrist because the lugs and bracelet are stiff, they have a minimum curvature/radius that will be bigger than your wrist size. That minimum radius is around 16.5cm. Starting at a wide and flat 17cm wrist it starts to look alright. But I've seen pictures of it on men's round 18cm wrists where there were still unsightly gaps.

The Galactiv exists in a smaller version. Nice watch. Unfortunately the Navitimer (a legend) doesn't exist in anything smaller than 42-43mm. That means it's already a good bit bigger than the Submariner. Probably a no-go, but try it out. If you do buy one, get the new model with B-01 movement. It's excellent. Plus, if you go into the store and ask for the B-01 Navitimer it'll earn you some immediate respect. BTW, try to talk to a senior sales woman or a male clerk. No sexism intended but in my rather long and intense experience with watch stores the young female assistants more often than not have no clue and no interest. Nothing against women, of course. It's just that most women, unfortunately, aren't into watches or their technicalities. If it were otherwise we wouldn't have 99.9% of male members here. 

Then keep in mind that a watch with chronograph movement in most cases clutters the dial, i.e. makes time harder to read. In almost all cases it will be more expensive to service than a three-hand watch, because the movement is more complicated. Just good to keep in mind.

A timing bezel and a date (as in the Yachtmaster) are two of the most useful everyday features. The timing bezel can do anything from timing your tea to your parking meter or setting a reminder for a certain time by just moving the triangle to that time. Date is obvious.

I did think about the dive theme a little more. There are two that come to mind. One isn't a real dive watch but still has some of the style of dive watches. It is the famous Blancpain Aqualung.









It is 100m WR and has a 100h power reserve. That's excellent. At 38x9.5mm it is also probably still quite wearable. This is the version with a rubber strap but it also comes with a steel band. However, it is discontinued and was limited. So you will have to go fishing a little to find one.

Then there is the now also discontinued Zenith El Primero Diver. At 38x9mm I believe it is the smallest 200m dive watch ever made. Very sporty but thanks to the size also quite elegant.









Movements are excellent on both. No worries. Zenith should be available for around $3k and BP for around $6k. So plainly within budget.

Enjoy!


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Zenith El Primero, 38mm, without bling. Very sporty and quite a bit better than someone else suggested (doing better for the price). Just search El Primero 38mm. 

Although Zenith is a personal favorite, I also second the votes for JLC and Cartier, both of which have better finish but the movement in the Cartier is not as good as the EP or the JLC.


----------



## aznseank (Oct 14, 2010)

Since you are in the entertainment industry, I am sure you attend plenty of gatherings. It might be a good idea to save that money for rainy days because the nature of your work is very volatile. But anyways, here is the perfect watch for you. Trust me, you will impress all the casting directors with this lovely piece. Chaumet Class One. It comes in different colors and styles.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Both the Blancpain and the Zenith that Watchalex suggested are excellent choices for use as an everyday watch, I heartily approve!


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

One of the new 38mm (unisex, they say) Zenith El Primeros ...









Different colors ...








(all images borrowed)

The Blancpain Flyback chronograph is also an excellent choice (perhaps the best choice) if you're into chronographs.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

v76 said:


> One of the new 38mm (unisex, they say) Zenith El Primeros ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your featured one--as well as the blue dial one to the left in your second photo--are very very nice.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Watchalex said:


> Exactly what I said. Looks terrible. The girls are very pretty but don't let your male mind be clouded by that. These watches don't look good on them and they don't flatter the girls, either. You can also see that the one with the cigar doesn't get a good fit on it. And the clasp on the first one would make a decent belt buckle. LOL!
> 
> Still, thanks for posting the pics.
> 
> And I love women who can share a good cigar with me.


The two Panerai photos are the same girl and the same watch, albeit a different strap. I know the girl and she is a very special lady.
I've seen a lady wearing a Rolex GMTll which is just a little more subtle than a Daytona.


----------



## StephenD (Feb 22, 2010)

Look at Ulysse Nardin for something different. Either GMT Big Date (37mm) available on steel bracelet or the Lady Marine Diver (40 mm). The second one on rubber only but plenty of color variations.


----------



## Pietermann (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi early-mid twenties model!

I've noticed that you like the Breitling Navitimer. Have you already seen the Breitling Montbrillant 01 Limited Edition?

















Just like the new Navitimers, the Montbrillant has the same size (43 mm) and case. The biggest difference is the dial. The Navitimer has the black dial, the new Montbrillant has a white one. And I personally think the Navitimer is the "his" model and the Montbrillant is the "her" model .

Other pro's are:
- limited to 2000 pieces in steel and 200 pieces in gold. The number is engraved on the side of the watch
- timeless model
- display back (very rare on a Breitling. They only use a display back on limited models) 
- Breitling in house movement
- ...

Please don't buy a Rolex like "any" other model. Be unique!!

If you rock a Breitling on my casting... I would book you on the spot !

Good luck!

Pieterjan


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't add any good suggestions beyond those already posted but I have to admit I like the oversized watch look on a lady...

RS


----------



## Constantine Soulellis (Dec 27, 2011)

To the OP, this is what you do:

You take your 10k quid and buy one of each:

Cartier Tank Francaise
Cartier Roadster with Pink dial
Cartier Ballon Bleu

Done.


----------



## lightguy (Jul 2, 2011)

Forget the "Womens watchs".
IMO you can get a like new Vacheron Constantine (one of the big three) Overseas in the previous edition in 35 or 37 mm. Just the right size.
HIGH end.
Low cost for what it is.
Subdued quality.
Since its used you can wear it without worring about destroying its value.
Cameron would be jealous.


----------



## mick arthur (Feb 21, 2011)

Constantine Soulellis said:


> To the OP, this is what you do:
> 
> You take your 10k quid and buy one of each:
> 
> ...


+1

The Cartier Tank is my all time favorite ladies' watch. Several iconic women (Jackie Kennedy/Onasis is one of them I believe) have worn a Cartier Tank of some sort.

http://www.cartier.com/show-me/timepieces/w51002q3-tank-française-watch-large-model

I like the Chanel J12 also. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...kbWLAg&usg=AFQjCNHALmQlZRPmPt660rMgRrEEP9WPjA


----------



## evi.mkante (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm looking for a watch for me and i really liked the one that the girl in the first photo wears.. could anyone tell me which model exactly is??? thank you!


----------



## Pilgrim7 (Jun 11, 2012)

Mia123 said:


> ...I would say I'm more into the sportier designs and don't really want too much bling (no diamonds lol). The aviation and diver themes are working for me at the moment...
> xx


Marry me!!!
I think the AP Royal Oak would look outstanding on you. Keep us posted...


----------



## Watcheroo (Jan 22, 2010)

Get the green sub. I think it would look great. 

Good luck!


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

This thread has the potential to turn into a dating thread.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Mia:

If you'd like to be the only kid on the block wearing something, and keep a low profile doing it, I'd consider one of two classic vintage stainless Patek Philippe watches: a 1940s ref. #438 and a 1940s ref.#96. Both are what one calls a "Calatrava" style, both look wickedly cool in stainless steel - which is significantly more rare than the same watch in gold, both are in your price range, and both put you in Patek Philippe territory (as high end as you'll ever need).

The only difference if that the #438 is 28mm across, while the #96 is 31mm across. They both look about the same until you see them on the wrist. Well worth the effort to find one. Downside is that you'll need to go a little later to find and automatic movement, as Patek didn't make one until the 50's. Still, timeless elegance...

Patek Philippe. A Stainless Steel Calatrava Wristwatch | SIGNED PATEK PHILIPPE & CO., GENEVE, REF. 96, MOVEMENT NO. 920'271, CASE NO. 622'540, MANUFACTURED IN 1940 | Watches & Wristwatches Auction | 1940s, mechanical | Christie's


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

How is PP with servicing vintage pieces? Will they do all watches from all years and just charge what it takes or do they not service after 50 years? e.g. Rolex.



cpotters said:


> Mia:
> 
> If you'd like to be the only kid on the block wearing something, and keep a low profile doing it, I'd consider one of two classic vintage stainless Patek Philippe watches: a 1940s ref. #438 and a 1940s ref.#96. Both are what one calls a "Calatrava" style, both look wickedly cool in stainless steel - which is significantly more rare than the same watch in gold, both are in your price range, and both put you in Patek Philippe territory (as high end as you'll ever need).
> 
> ...


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Not sure if it will match the high -end definition, but you could consider this diamond dial 33 and 38 mm ( two options ) automatic watch also with white ceramic bracelet and bezel.Looks pure face and chic.

Actually just realized that ladies have not that much options in timepieces as men.


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

Pietermann said:


> Hi early-mid twenties model!
> 
> I've noticed that you like the Breitling Navitimer. Have you already seen the Breitling Montbrillant 01 Limited Edition?
> 
> Just like the new Navitimers, the Montbrillant has the same size (43 mm) and case.


Ahem, you may not have noticed that she said she has a very thin 4.5" wrist. 43 mm would quite frankly look ridiculous on her.

Mia, you sound like you have style and want to be different from everyone else. I would suggest skipping the brands that everyone else gets and find a fine piece from one of the top houses eg, Patek Philippe , Jaeger LeCoultre, Vacheron Constantin, Lange, Glashutte Original that fits in your budget. You may have to get a used piece to fit your budget but you'll treasure it forever and people who know fine timepieces will know you have real style.


----------



## nikolai (Aug 11, 2009)

Get the Audemars Piguet diver,the boys and the girls will be jealous.It will look huge on you but big watches look good on girls.

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f293/mirko22dog/DSC09480.jpg


----------



## a_laksmana (Oct 23, 2012)

Go Vintage and simple timeless classic design. Don't go too complicated.

Below are my preferences and I think they have so much value for little money, so at the end it's still your decision girl.

Vacheron Constantin + Jaeger Le Coultre hand wind movement (When they were married ) from 1957. It's called Mystery. Average 3000usd. White Gold and Diamonds.






LeCoultre Vacheron Constantin Galaxy Mystery Dial 14k White Gold Diamond Watch | eBay

PP Calatrava ( Average 7000)








Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso Duo (Average 7000) (From office to club, flip the watch face  )


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

tigerpac said:


> How is PP with servicing vintage pieces? Will they do all watches from all years and just charge what it takes or do they not service after 50 years? e.g. Rolex.


They're excellent - but not cheap. (sorry, I missed this post until tonight as I had not gone back to this thread) they'll service everything.


----------



## EvilBendy (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd go with a Rolex Daytona - looks lovely on a ladies wrist - should be worn loose...very Hollywood and very supermodel!


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

_Cartier Ballon Bleu

_


----------

